# Sculpting Monsters - Many Pics



## joemomma (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey guys, This is the kind of stuff I like to make when I go to my 'happy place.' 

I've been sculpting for a little over a year now, still got a lot to learn but here's a few pieces that I'm not too embarrassed by.

A different view of the ghoul from my avatar:





Sculpted in water based clay and then molded and cast in latex. painted with airbrush, brush and sponge.

A prosthetic zombie makeup I did on Mrs. Momma:





Sculpted in oil based clay over a cast of her face and then molded and cast with foam latex. I glued the foam piece to her face and then painted using airbrush makeup - Gotta love the Mrs. it took 3 1/2 hours to put that on her. 

A different zombie makeup I did on her, just colors. (the eyes are photoshopped - contact lenses be expensive!)







These next two are a sculpt I did for a leatherface mask. It was inspired by the mask fro Texas Chainsaw Massacre II but instead of making all the slices of face from guys the chunk on the side is from a girl:











Here's a goblin that was cast in latex except for the teeth, they were sculpted separately and cast in dental acrylic.






Let me know what you guys think and if you want to see more.

Are their any other sculptors on here?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 21, 2007)

can i have the goblin?
awesome work. i would love to see more.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Oct 21, 2007)

very cool, fu(king awesome, killer work !!!!!!!


----------



## Zekedogg (Oct 21, 2007)

fuckin tubular dude....


----------



## Kant (Oct 21, 2007)

wow

those are sweet.


----------



## jesus3 (Oct 21, 2007)

nice and scary.did you make those sculpt.for some movies or just for your pleasure?btw i will see more.


----------



## joemomma (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the comments and encouragement! I'll post up more pics later.

Most of these were done for personal pleasure, I do some special effects work for films though, just low budget independant stuff but fun so far.

fdd, I'd be more than willing to trade the goblin for just a small amount of your herbal powers! The force is strong with you!


----------



## joemomma (Oct 22, 2007)

Here's a couple more bits of my fiendish endeavors.

My daughter in a prosthetic vampire makeup I did, made those teeth too.






This is a sculpt for a zombie makeup from a film I worked on. The makeup never got applied because the scene was never shot.






A regular ol human type guy I sculpted for practice:






Here's the sculpt for a prop from a zombie movie, I call her "Ripped up Rachel"






Hope you folks like! Oh yeah, anybody spot the bag of nug in my first post of this thread?


----------



## Taipan (Oct 23, 2007)

this is the kind of stuff i wana get into, since im done school


----------



## joemomma (Oct 23, 2007)

Taipan said:


> this is the kind of stuff i wana get into, since im done school


Then do it! There is no such thing is talent, it's all learned skills limited only by your desire to do it well.

A friend was over looking at my stuff and he said "Man I wish I could make stuff like that." and I told him that the reason he couldn't make stuff like this is because wishes don't come true. You have to want it. 

Here's my advice, go get some clay, sculpt something, anything. Take a good honest look at what you've sculpted. Does it really look like what you were trying to make? Do you want to make another sculpture and have it turn out better than the one before? THe answer to the first question does not matter, it's a learning tool for yourself. If the answer to the second question is yes the Congratulations! You are a wanter and not a wisher!

Ask people to critique your work and listen to them. (But not your mom) Mom's tend to have a higher appreciation for their childrens creation. When you ask for a critique if the person is your friend don't ask "What do you think" cuz they will say something like that's "That's cool!" Instead ask them "what's wrong with this thing?" they will be more objective that way and won't be so worried about hurting your feelings

Most importantly have fun! Now go get that clay and make something cool!


----------



## Taipan (Oct 23, 2007)

joemomma said:


> Then do it! There is no such thing is talent, it's all learned skills limited only by your desire to do it well.
> 
> A friend was over looking at my stuff and he said "Man I wish I could make stuff like that." and I told him that the reason he couldn't make stuff like this is because wishes don't come true. You have to want it.
> 
> ...


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 23, 2007)

man this stuff is the shiznit. i love thinking outside the box. i envy you my friend.


----------



## thcheaven (Oct 23, 2007)

Outragious! Very nice work!!Got anymore pix?


----------



## joemomma (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words! I'm working on a sculpt right now, hope to have it done this weekend. I'll post pics when it's done for now just one more:


----------



## nowstopwhining (Oct 24, 2007)

joemomma said:


> Here's a couple more bits of my fiendish endeavors.
> 
> My daughter in a prosthetic vampire makeup I did, made those teeth too.
> 
> ...


whats the name of the zombie movie you made that last one for...I LOVE ZOMBIES!


----------



## tckfui (Oct 24, 2007)

damn! really nice work man!


----------



## joemomma (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm glad you folks are liking this stuff.



> whats the name of the zombie movie you made that last one for...I LOVE ZOMBIES!


It's a short film called Dead City. It's still in post production but you can check out the myspace page for it if you want: MySpace.com - DEAD CITY - 94 - Male - DEAD CITY, Oregon - www.myspace.com/deadcityhorror


----------



## donnieosmond (Oct 24, 2007)

Awesome stuff. Maybe on to the big time some day.


----------



## joemomma (Oct 24, 2007)

donnieosmond said:


> Awesome stuff. Maybe on to the big time some day.


Ahh... that would be cool, maybe 20 years ago. I have a few friends and acquaintances that do this kinda stuff for big movies. It's an extremely tough career. The competition is huge, there's way more guys that are good at this stuff than there are jobs, CGI has really cut into this field too and will more than likely keep cutting. 

I've had a blast working on the little films I have done but not sure that's really were I want to take my stuff. I'm kickin around a few ideas for turning this into something I can do for a living though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2007)

joemomma said:


> Ahh... that would be cool, maybe 20 years ago. I have a few friends and acquaintances that do this kinda stuff for big movies. It's an extremely tough career. The competition is huge, there's way more guys that are good at this stuff than there are jobs, CGI has really cut into this field too and will more than likely keep cutting.
> 
> I've had a blast working on the little films I have done but not sure that's really were I want to take my stuff. I'm kickin around a few ideas for turning this into something I can do for a living though.




robot skin.


----------



## Zekedogg (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice Titties on that Zombie bitch


Very nice work dude


----------



## joemomma (Oct 24, 2007)

Robot Skin???

Glad you like the boobs, a bunch of people were giving me crap about them not being big enough, I tell ya sculpting them was a pleasure!


----------



## DND (Oct 24, 2007)

joemomma said:


> Hope you folks like! Oh yeah, anybody spot the bag of nug in my first post of this thread?


Is it in the last picture to the left of the green zombie thing? Nice work btw.


----------



## joemomma (Oct 29, 2007)

DND said:


> Is it in the last picture to the left of the green zombie thing? Nice work btw.


You got it! And thanks!


----------



## Taipan (Oct 29, 2007)

what type of sculpting material do you use?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2007)

joemomma said:


> Robot Skin???
> 
> Glad you like the boobs, a bunch of people were giving me crap about them not being big enough, I tell ya sculpting them was a pleasure!


yeah, life-like skin for robots. faces and hands and stuff.


----------



## joemomma (Oct 29, 2007)

Taipan said:


> what type of sculpting material do you use?


For busts and larger sculpts I use a clay Called WED or EM217 by laguna clay co. It's waterbased and just a joy to work with. 
For smaller stuff like prosthetics and teeth I use an oil based clay called Chavant NSP medium. cool shit.




> yeah, life-like skin for robots. faces and hands and stuff.


OK, I get you now. Silicone, very spendy but very cool. Uh huh, faces and hands and stuff huh? I know you mean boobs and vaginas!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2007)

joemomma said:


> For busts and larger sculpts I use a clay Called WED or EM217 by laguna clay co. It's waterbased and just a joy to work with.
> For smaller stuff like prosthetics and teeth I use an oil based clay called Chavant NSP medium. cool shit.
> 
> 
> ...




no. crazy robot faces.


i was looking for a link and got to this. i'm laughing now.....Remote-Controlled Robotic Hand Performs Breast Exams: Science Fiction in the News


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2007)

something to go over this.....Robots Get Pressure-Sensitive Skin: Science Fiction in the News


robots are our future.


----------



## joemomma (Oct 30, 2007)

That's pretty cool stuff. Hey that breast exam robot hand, If I made skin for that I'd make it from a copy of my own hand so that I could live vicariously through my creation, feeling up (I mean examining) thousands of breasts maybe millions across the globe.


----------



## Kant (Oct 30, 2007)

hahahaha

why do i get the feeling that if you did that, eventually you'd just take the place of one of the robots and no one would know.


----------



## joemomma (Oct 30, 2007)

Kant said:


> hahahaha
> 
> why do i get the feeling that if you did that, eventually you'd just take the place of one of the robots and no one would know.


This is why I'm not a politician. My fuckin evil plans always get exposed so quickly!


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice work, 
How long does it take you to do a piece?

Do you have any pics of the templates or molds that you use.

just wanted to know how someone makes these things.

Its kinda funny just this Holloween I did my girlfriends make-up as Sally and started thinking about all the ppl work that goes into movies that you norm. don't put any real thought into it. You just by pass it because its so fluent through the movie. But its so cool when you think about all the work that they put into it. just for the 2min scene. Its cazy. 

Nice work-


----------



## Dreadnight (Nov 15, 2007)

Fantastic man. I need to take a class on that for sure. I'm a wiz at halloween makeup myself. Alway wanted to get into making mask. perhaps I will. Lately I've been on this learning kick. That's the main reason I joined this site and shroomery. To absorb know how. Growing shrooms is teaching me patience and that it is okay to fail as long as you keep trying. BTW kerri byron from mythbusters is a sculpter. I've always had a thing for hot chicks with knowledge. Anyway rock on. And keep posting pics


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 15, 2007)

serious talent man......very serious talent......awesome for you to share this with all of us! thanks and keep the pics coming!


----------



## papajock (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice work. My brother is also an exceptional artist (oil paintings). It is so hard to get any money out of the paintings, so they sit around his house. Now he paints custom motorcycles and guitars (base coat and airbrush work). He loves what he does and that is what is important. I never got that trait in my biological makeup. I wish I did. Look into video game characters. They always need a fresh face. Just a thought.


----------



## joemomma (Nov 15, 2007)

It usually takes anywhere from 8 to 40 hours to sculpt a full size bust. The mold takes anywhere from 4 to 8 hours to build. 

I'll get a few pics of the molds up.

Here's a shot from a film I'm working on:


----------



## donnieosmond (Nov 15, 2007)

Now THAT is awesome. Please tell me you used that for halloween.


----------



## joemomma (Nov 15, 2007)

I hate lying but you did say please.

"I used that for Halloween"


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2007)

did i mention robot skin????? YouTube - Actroid Robot


----------



## jesus3 (Nov 20, 2007)

joemomma said:


> It usually takes anywhere from 8 to 40 hours to sculpt a full size bust. The mold takes anywhere from 4 to 8 hours to build.
> 
> I'll get a few pics of the molds up.
> 
> Here's a shot from a film I'm working on:


where and when we see this film.great job.


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 20, 2007)

That was a Holloween costume. hahahah. j/k


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey FFd, 
Robot skin... Are you looking a for new girlfriend????


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2007)

LoganSmith said:


> Hey FFd,
> Robot skin... Are you looking a for new girlfriend????



i already have 4 of them. the skin wears out though.


----------

